# Buyer's remorse?  -> Acceptance -> Now Learning To Use Wyndham Points



## amstel78 (May 25, 2010)

It's been about 2 weeks since my wife and I purchased our first Wyndham timeshare property in Myrtle Beach.  We paid about 42k for 308,000 points.  Not knowing much about TS systems in general, we thought it was a pretty good idea at the time.  Anyway, I started reading more and am having second thoughts.  We haven't had time to use the system yet, but we're hoping we have a good experience.  I guess I'm just looking for a little bit of support with our decision here from you more experienced TUG'ers.  

Anyway... thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to timesharing and TUG.  Read as much as you can and learn how to best use those points.  Enjoy your vacations and don't beat yourself up.

Sue


----------



## timeos2 (May 25, 2010)

*Wyndham is a great system - enjoy it*



amstel78 said:


> It's been about 2 weeks since my wife and I purchased our first Wyndham timeshare property in Myrtle Beach.  We paid about 42k for 308,000 points.  Not knowing much about TS systems in general, we thought it was a pretty good idea at the time.  Anyway, I started reading more and am having second thoughts.  We haven't had time to use the system yet, but we're hoping we have a good experience.  I guess I'm just looking for a little bit of support with our decision here from you more experienced TUG'ers.
> 
> Anyway... thanks for letting me rant.



You seem to be past the 7-10 day rescind period so the advice to enjoy the Wyndham system is the best you'll get right now. That's a good number of points to go almost anywhere/anytime in the Wyndham system but by learning some ways to maximize the value you'll be able to stretch it out. Figure out banking, pooling, when to borrow and when to rent along with the best times to catch desirable units/resorts at some decent discounts.  Wynham points is a GREAT sytstem.

You did pay way too much for your points as most retail buyers do, so DO NOT ever buy more points (should you decide to - we've had 252,000 points for over a decade and a half and have traveled to every  resort we have desired by carefully banking & pooling points). Anything you buy should be resale from here on for best value for the $$. Honestly 308,000 should be more than enough for most users. 

Welcome & feel free to ask any questions as we're all here to help you get value out of your vacation purchase.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 25, 2010)

Personally, I am probably buying more points later this summer via a resale.  I rather like my choices in the Wyndham system.  Probably been to at least 7-8different places.  Sedona Arizona is soon on our list now that I am over my "Desert" phobias.

Bought my first points at Williamsburg (Kingsgate) waaaaaay back in 1995???  I like that place but, yeah, I understand buyers remorse.  

That all said, read the sections on RCI exchanges for additional options.  I've exchanged twice and enjoyed it though I am a rookie compared to some of the gang on here...


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Buyer's Remorse*

amstel78,

You have a personal message.


----------



## deedman (May 25, 2010)

Enjoy the points, its the only thing to do at this time. Next time you buy a TS, check ebay.com ; redweek.com, as well as tug's board for timeshare sales


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 26, 2010)

The system does not have problem.  They just upgrade their computer system so VIP members can start enjoy on-line more.

You do at this moment has the unlimited house keeping credit, so it allows you to do more short stay if you want.

The resort although maybe not all managed as 5 star, but they at least has some standard, you should have very good experience stay and using the resorts.

They are still try very hard to growing.  So don't worry too much

Jya-Ning


----------



## amstel78 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I feel a lot better today about our purchase decision.  I spoke to my wife again last night, and we've decided to try and make the best of it.  Now my goal is to learn as much as I can about points-based time sharing, and maximize our package.

I was able to locate a few primers and faqs on another Wyndham-specific forum last night, and that was a great help.  We're currently VIP Gold until our bonus points run out, and then we revert back to standard VIP with 308k points.  We'd like to use RCI as a way to get the most out of our points, and are already in the process of planning our vacation to Australia and New Zealand for next March.


----------



## deedman (May 26, 2010)

amstel78 said:


> Thanks to all who responded. I feel a lot better today about our purchase decision.  I spoke to my wife again last night, and we've decided to try and make the best of it.  Now my goal is to learn as much as I can about points-based time sharing, and maximize our package.



you have found the best possible resource to capitalize on your purchase. and just remember, for people to be able to buy resale, there must always have been a person that overpaid at the developer, so you are not alone. again, welcome to tug, and any questions you have don't ever hesitate to post, because the people here are all quality folks. and I must reiterate one last time to drill it in your head,* NEVER BUY RETAIL AGAIN!!* welcome and good luck.


----------



## e.bram (May 26, 2010)

Why the question mark in the heading? The OP should have buyer's remorse. Pay $42,000.00 and have to play the system with hopes of getting what you want.


----------



## amstel78 (May 26, 2010)

deedman said:


> you have found the best possible resource to capitalize on your purchase. and just remember, for people to be able to buy resale, there must always have been a person that overpaid at the developer, so you are not alone. again, welcome to tug, and any questions you have don't ever hesitate to post, because the people here are all quality folks. and I must reiterate one last time to drill it in your head,* NEVER BUY RETAIL AGAIN!!* welcome and good luck.



Don't worry - I will never buy retail again!  That's a sure thing now that I know the alternatives.

Anyway, can someone direct me to a guide on how to understand/use this site's feature on sightings, bulk deposits, etc?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 27, 2010)

*Sightings/Distressed Forum*

Amstel78,

Sorry about that, just found your follow-up question. If you have not already discovered the Sightings/Distressed Forum go back to the index page and then scroll down until you see the Private Forums section.

If for some reason you can't see it or access it let me know.


----------



## littlestar (May 27, 2010)

One thing you get by buying from the developer is access to Plus Partners.  I'd love to have that on my account to be able to book DVC (Disney Vacation Club) resorts through RCI points.  So that's an advantage you have over someone who bought resale.  There may be some other high end RCI points resorts that you can grab via Plus Partners, too.   

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## deedman (May 27, 2010)

actually this is not an advantage from buying with the developer, as you can add this feature to resale purchases for around $2400. Therefore the OP could have bought resale, and added pluspartners, and still have ~$40k in his pocket.


----------



## littlestar (May 27, 2010)

deedman said:


> actually this is not an advantage from buying with the developer, as you can add this feature to resale purchases for around $2400. Therefore the OP could have bought resale, and added pluspartners, and still have ~40k in his pocket.



Right. But I wanted to make him feel better that he did get something that resale doesn't get.  

Has anyone actually been able to do this - call up Wyndham and add the Plus Partners option to their resale points account and who do you call and talk to at Wyndham that will allow you to do it?  All I've heard is yes, it can be done. But I've never seen a post from someone that was able to do it successfully on resale points.  I'd love to hear from someone who actually did it. 

The only time I've ever heard of it being successfully done is when converting an existing fixed week not in points to points.  I actually received a letter not too long ago about a Fairways of the Mountains fixed summer week that I own that they were offering to convert to Wyndham points for $2,400. But I trade that week in II and it generates four trades with II (two bonus weeks after I lock it off) so I had no interest in converting that summer week.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 27, 2010)

littlestar,

Someone who has PlusPartners such as the OP, to the best of my knowledge, cannot get access to Disney Vacation Club for nightly stays using that feature of his program.  

PlusPartners, is a program acquired from Wyndham when making a direct retail purchase of points or when a re-sale purchaser chooses to contact Wyndham and pay the $2,395 fee to attach PlusPartners to all of the Club Wyndham Plus points owned by the member.

To get the benefit of RCI "nightly stays" the Wyndham account has to be affiliated with RCI from the get-go. In other words someone who has a Wyndham account affiliated with II cannot participate in RCI "nightly stays."

*Unfortunately, Disney Vacation Club is not considered part of the RCI Points sub-set accessabe to Club Wyndham Plus members that have PlusPartners. *

You should not have to deal with the normal Wyndham sales department found at various Wyndham resorts if all you want is access to PlusPartners.

Wyndham has a Marketing Deparment they refer to as "Corporate Direct."

If you contact "Corporate Direct," you should be able to purchase PluPartners straight up with no other cost than the $2,395. 

A year ago the offer to convert your (former Fairfield) WEEK was $2,395; but according to "Corporate Direct" they, are currently willing to convert a single week to the designated number of points for your Week as determined by Wyndham for $1,795. The second through fourth week you might own can be converted for $995.

To do a conversion you have to be the original purchaser of the Week or the week has to have been acquired from an immediate family member or as the result of proceeds from a Will.

Corporate Direct. Phone: 800-786-6764 

If the offer is still good, they may make it easier to pay for the conversion with a down payment of $595 and three quarterly payments of $400 interest free. 

Because your Week is a lock-out it may have more value than you think.

The offer to do a conversion includes the Club Wyndham Plus PlusPartners program which enables the points owner to take advantage of RCI Nightly Stays and provides some other benefits.


----------



## littlestar (May 27, 2010)

Hi Dave,

I was referring to this thread I read on Tug about Plus Partners and Disney Vacation Club:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100732&highlight=wyndham+partner

I wonder if DVC is not available now through Plus Partners since you don't see them on the list. 

I didn't pay attention to the original poster's Wyndham home resort so I didn't know if they had RCI or II as their exchange company.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 27, 2010)

*Disney Strategies Using PlusPartners RCI "Nightly Stays"*

littlestar,

Thank you for the link. 

My knowledge base has been significantly increased as a result of your guidance to that thread.

Prior to my posting above, I researched the Club Wyndham Plus 2009-2010 Directory and found that it does not list Disney Vacation Club resorts as  participating resorts in the RCI "Nightly Stay" program.

Personal experience is a great teacher and getting that experience first hand is 
definitely the way to reinforce what one learns.

But, sometimes we have to rely on others who have had experiences that we have not yet had the opportunity to undertake.

Since I purchased my Wyndham points re-sale, I have not had the Plus Partners
experience. But, as you were kind enough to point out their are plenty of folks
who have apparently had good luck getting Disney Vacation Club properties using Plus Partners.

Tonight, I checked it out by first calling a Wyndham Vacation Counselor (VC) who then got a Wyndham/RCI VC on the phone. Once that RCI employee was on the phone, I asked specifically about what he could see and/or not see if I was a PlusPartners participant.

Here is what I came away with as a result of the conversation.

By far the most requests for accomodatons using PlusPartners began 60 to 30  days out. Obviously because of that "delay" in making requests many cannot get what they would like to get from the program.

*The absolute best time to call is the first day of the ten month mark*. 

The VC took a look at available inventory ten months to the day from today and
found several DVC properties available.  He also pointed out that he has seen
places like The Manhattan Club (which is a listed resort for RCI "Nightly Stays); but he has never seen resorts in the Florida Keys.

Bottom line, we all know that RCI is flexible when a 28K Wyndham deposit will 
pick-up a nice 2-BR beachfront property in Florida in March or April; but that is
a result of knowing how to use the system to our advantage.

Turns out the same is true when trying to use the system to grab a DVC or Manhattan Club.  Although the Wyndham Directory lists The Manhattan Club and does NOT list DVC, both can be had on the first day ten months out.

The key is to get on the phone and make your reservation literally as soon as
possible after the beginning of the ten month window when deposits are initially made by the points resorts into RCI.

After seeing the results posted in the above thread entitled "Disney Strategies" 
from June, 2009 and after personally talking with personnel from both Wyndham and RCI; I can now say with some confidence that it is possible to get access to RCI Points Inventory such as DVC even though the specific resorts may not be shown in the Wyndham Directory between pages 314-325.

We all should keep in mind, however, that success will come from planning way ahead and getting a RCI VC who is willing to make the reservation requested when requested. If you have the feature known as PlusPartners which you had to pay dearly for it, may prove useful to get accomodations that you otherwise would have -zero- chance of getting using your Wyndham Points for a "traditional" Weeks Exchange.

For those of you who have PlusPartners and want to investigate the Wyndham (internal) travel agency possibilities call 1-866-860-7189.

For those simply wanting to use the PlusPartners benefit to get RCI "Nightly Stays," apparently the most effective way is to first call Wyndham at 1-800-251-8736 and ask them to hook you up with a RCI employee trained to handle PlusPartners "Nightly Stays." 

Good Luck to all who have and use PlusPartners RCI "Nightly Stays."


----------



## littlestar (May 28, 2010)

Wow, awesome info, Dave.  Thanks.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 28, 2010)

Are any of the wyndham properties available through plus partners? If they are it that could be a way to save some points on prime weeks. 

Jason


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2010)

You can add Plus Partners to your resale account.  You might want to check that out at Wyndham corporate.  Sounds like it's only $3K.  If you have at least 308K points, I think it would be worth adding it.  I think it basically turns you from a resale buyer to a developer buyer, in Wyn's eyes.  That's a huge thing, and I doubt they will continue the upgrade to Plus Partners after developer sales pick up.  I would do it now.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 28, 2010)

Are you saying we would be able to get VIP for the $2,500?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2010)

Absolutely.  I will send contact info for Wyn via PM


----------



## bnoble (May 28, 2010)

> Are you saying we would be able to get VIP for the $2,500?


I believe this is not true.  The PP enrollment fee is *only* for enrollment in PP.  It does not wash "resale status", as far as I know.  You might be thinking of fixed-week conversion---it has the same cost, enrolls your account in PP, and at one time, the points resulting from the converted fixed week were treated as developer points for purposes of VIP.  I think that even this might have changed---now you may have to be the original owner of the fixed week for the converted points to be considered VIP-eligible---but I do not follow this closely.

PlusPartner enrollment can still be worth it for access to high-point-value inventory in Points because of the fixed conversion grid, provided you'd rather not get into Points directly with a new ownership.  I do know someone who has enrolled in Plus Partners, without an additional developer purchase, and did so within the past year.

I was very close to pulling the trigger on this myself until the rumored changes were discussed for Weeks going to a "credit-based" system.  This (rumored) system will allow you to combine the "credits" from more than one deposit to obtain a high-value week, much as you can do in Points today.  It will also give you "change back" if your desired exchange costs fewer credits than you have.  That potentially solves most of my problems with the current Weeks system, so I'm in wait-and-see mode.  

Again, these changes are all rumor.  According to several (credible) sources, the switch of Weeks from straight week-for-week to this credit based system is supposed to roll out sometime in the Fall of 2010.  If it doesn't happen by the end of 2010, I will probably go the PlusPartners enrollment route.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 28, 2010)

Cindy, If you have contact information that can get one to VIP for as little as $2,395 please also PM me; because, I truly would be curious as to how that is done.




> *Jason asked:* Are any of the wyndham properties available through plus partners? If they are it that could be a way to save some points on prime weeks.



*Answer:* NO When using PlusPartners to get RCI "Nightly Stays" you can not simply ask RCI to reserve accomodations at a Wyndham hotel or resort. Why, because you are a Wyndham Points owner and can use the internal Wyndham system to make a reservation.  The Nightly Stays are into eligible resorts that are not affiliated with Wyndham.



> *Cindy said:*You can add Plus Partners to your resale account. You might want to check that out at Wyndham corporate. Sounds like it's only $3K. If you have at least 308K points, I think it would be worth adding it..



*Response: *The fact that you can acquire the benefit of PlusPatners for $2,395 by contacting "Corporate Direct" is apparently currently still true. [1-800-786-4476]



> *Cindy went on to say: * I think it basically turns you from a resale buyer to a developer buyer, in Wyn's eyes. That's a huge thing, and I doubt they will continue the upgrade to Plus Partners after developer sales pick up. I would do it now



It is *to the best of my knowledge NOT TRUE* that one can be turned from a re-sale buyer to a developer buyer, in Wyndham's eyes by simply purchasing the PlusPartners add-on benefit for $2,395. 

It is also *NOT possible to the best of my knowledge* for someone to buy a former Fairfield or Wyndham standard week of timeshare re-sale and later convert the week to points and thereby become a developer buyer in Wyndham's eyes.



> *bnoble said:*The PP enrollment fee is *only* for enrollment in PP. It does not wash "resale status", as far as I know. You might be thinking of fixed-week conversion---it has the same cost, enrolls your account in PP, and at one time, the points resulting from the converted fixed week were treated as developer points for purposes of VIP. I think that even this might have changed---now you may have to be the original owner of the fixed week for the converted points to be considered VIP-eligible



*Response:* TRUE! The PlusPartners enrollment fee is just that - an enrollment fee. Getting enrolled into PlusPartners does not wash "resale status"!  

You can however, as a re-sale buyer of Wyndham points, buy into the PlusPartners program by paying the $2,395 fee. The fee should have been waived for anyone buying Wyndham points from the developer. (Although it is possible that the fee may not have been waived for a purchase below a certain dollar amount.)

If you are the original purchaser of a Wyndham or Fairfield "Fixed Week" of timeshare or you acquired such ownership from an immediate family member or as the beneficiary of a Will, you can (if the ownership is not coded as re-sale) convert the Week for $1,795 and any similar week for $995 up to a total of five such weeks. By doing one or more conversions the owner gets the PlusPartners benefit with the conversion.

A conversion of enough weeks to points can get someone to VIP level for a relative small outlay of capital.

However, if the Weeks being considered trade well it may be cheaper in the long run to keep the Week and use it as your trader.

Keep in mind that when converting WEEKS, Wyndham assigns the points that the WEEK will be converted too.  Usually a White or "Pink" (Border Red) two Bedroom Week will convert to 105,000 points and a RED 2 BR Week will convert to 154,000 points.  Bottom line, if you can get over 300,000 that way you can become VIP.

*Drawbacks:* 

(1) Reservation Transactions and the appropriate House Keeping Credits are required just as they would be doing a routine exchange.

(2) Your Club Wyndham Plus program fees go up because you will be coded as a PlusPartners eligible member. (The increase is roughly 2 or 3 cents per point.

(3) You pay a smaller fee to RCI for the reservation (i.e. $139 for a 7 night stay); but you have to give-up 154,000 points to get the equivalent 7-night stay at a non-Wyndham affiliated resort i. e. The Resort on Cocoa Beach, FL in a 2-BR Unit.

(4) By converting your fixed week to points you may end up with no Weeks for deposit with RCI to use as a TRADER.

*Positives: *

(1) You can get into a high quality hard to access resort like The Manhattan Club for as little as  $39 and 3,000 to 17,500 for one night in a studio. 

*Note* for $139 and 154,000 points it is possible to get a 2-BR for 7 Nights during prime time. But, you would have to request the accomodation probably the first day that is ten months from check-in to get what you want.

(2) You could get access to Disney Vacation Club property for 7 nights in a 2-BR unit for $139 and 154,000 in prime time or if available for a 3-BR Unit for $139 and 254,000 points.


----------



## farmmom (May 31, 2010)

When I try to go to the private forums nothing opens up.  I am trying to see the distressed forums that are in many discussions.  I am wanting to try Wyndham points but want to understand them before buying.
Thanks for any help.
farmmom


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2010)

amstel78 said:


> It's been about 2 weeks since my wife and I purchased our first Wyndham timeshare property in Myrtle Beach.  We paid about 42k for 308,000 points.  .



It appears that APSTEL78 purchased form the developer so has 308K UID points which would make him Silver VIP, automatically a Plus Partners member, and who would receive RCI prepaid membership with his Wyn ownership.  If I am wrong, please correct me.

So I hope that the detail of how to get Plus Partners from a resale purchase has not totally confused him/her!

So we need to help and encourage him/her to use what he has to the maximum right now, instead of adding minute details to his brain - which I agree is very interesting to resale or long-time Wyn owners, but perhaps his mind is spinning as mine was when I first bought Fairfield points and began the learning curve to learn about using Wyn points.

Because yes, there is a learning curve.  I note that no one directed him to the Yagoo group?!

Our first Fairfield point purchase was 90,000 El Cid resale points on eBay from Holiday Group which was the biggest mess since Holiday goofed up the transfer in as all ways as possible, and we were unable to use our points for a long time.  I purchased another 90K from another resale seller who was great but that did still not give me enough points to do much and the transaction and housekeeping fees were overwhelming.

The greatest value to him right now, I think, would be to learn how to stretch his points to the maximum and that means taking advantage of the VIP level to travel during shoulder times or last minute to be able to capitalize on the Silver discounts and upgrades.  As well as the discount allowed when depositing Wyn points into RCI for a blue or white deposit.  

We have been to 27 different Fairfield/Wyndham properties (yes, I counted wrongly in the last posting I made)  and return over and over to some of them.  We enjoy them immensely and I hope APSTEL will too!

So right now, READ READ, READ all you can about using points and never go to an owner’s survey/update/breakfast again as the salesman will only confuse you with “facts” that are not facts.


----------



## teepeeca (May 31, 2010)

*farmmom*

The "distressed" area is for for TUG members only.  If you would care to "join" TUG ("WELL WORTH" the membership cost !!!), then you could access thast, along with some other areas of TUG.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2010)

Brian and Dave,

The person I know that upgraded to Plus Partners was also asked if he wanted to PIC a week in the process of adding Plus Partners.  That means to me that he now has developer status, and of course we know that Tom C. also knows how to get VIP Platinum from resales.


----------



## farmmom (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Apparently there is some sort of problem as I paid my TUG dues in Feb.  I don't know why I show as a guest.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2010)

> was also asked if he wanted to PIC a week in the process of adding Plus Partners. That means to me that he now has developer status, and of course we know that Tom C. also knows how to get VIP Platinum from resales.


Developer status is a "per-point" attribute, not a "per-account" attribute.  The PIC'd points would count presuming the rules on those have not changed.  The rest of the points in the account (purchased resale) would not.  I'm absolutely certain of this.

The last time I spoke with Tom about conversion was almost two years ago.  At that time, fixed weeks, purchased resale, qualified upon conversion.  I'm not sure that is still true---I vaguely recall hearing from a few folks over on the Yahoo group that you now need to be the original owner of the week for the conversion to qualify.  If I were depending on qualification, I would want to get it explicitly in writing, so that I could void the deal and get a refund of the conversion price if they tried to go back on it.

Recently the only technique I've heard to qualify resale points is equity swapping.  But, that might or might not leave a paper trail that leaves you exposed to later revocation---and, not all sales offices will write the contract.  Again, if I were depending on an equity swap to qualify me, I would want that qualification explicitly in writing.

Short of an equity swap, the least expensive way in is a purchase combined with two PIC'd units.  I don't know what the going rate for this is these days.


----------



## Culli (May 31, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Brian and Dave,
> 
> The person I know that upgraded to Plus Partners was also asked if he wanted to PIC a week in the process of adding Plus Partners.  That means to me that he now has developer status, and of course we know that Tom C. also knows how to get VIP Platinum from resales.



Cindy not sure if you are talking about me or not.  Yes I did get PP, easy to do and I have used it to my advantage.  I did not get developer status, I did not go too much into the pic but yes they did mention they would try to do a pic for me.  However, I wasn't interested and I can't remember why...for some reason it wouldn't have been to my advantage.  I also did not get any VIP status.  Like I said I was mainly just interested in PP.


----------



## hjtug (May 31, 2010)

farmmom said:


> I don't know why I show as a guest.



Farmmom,

Go to the Control Panel and check your profile and make sure you have entered your BBS member code.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2010)

Culli said:


> Cindy not sure if you are talking about me or not.  Yes I did get PP, easy to do and I have used it to my advantage.  I did not get developer status, I did not go too much into the pic but yes they did mention they would try to do a pic for me.  However, I wasn't interested and I can't remember why...for some reason it wouldn't have been to my advantage.  I also did not get any VIP status.  Like I said I was mainly just interested in PP.



Hi Joe, I didn't want to mention your name.  

I figured being offered a PIC week, you were going to have a special status that only developer purchases have.  

It actually makes sense to me that Wyn would do it, because if you think about it, the real estate value is worth "so much" on a new purchase, but the added Wyndham benefits added are worth "so much."  The difference between the two seems logical.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jun 8, 2010)

*New Advice Articles on "Wyndham Points"*

To Amstel78 and to others who drop by to read this thread.

Please accept my apologies for the detail that I have a tendancy to put into some of my posts.

However, I have found that it is helpful to some, if not all, to provide a response that is sufficiently detailed to explain the subject being discussed.

I try to word my responses so that others who search for the subject of the thread, can take what they need and leave the rest. 

As Joan has pointed out above, it is easy to become confused, especially if you are new to Wyndham points; but as your learning curve expands you can come back an re-read what is here when and if necessary for clarity.

Meanwhile, as the owner of TUG (Brian Rogers) has pointed out in the TUG FORUM: About The Rest Of TUG, a new TEN part series has been published and will be available to those interested in Wyndham Points at the TUG Advice Section as soon as it can be brought on-line.

To get access to what will be available go to this link:

 Wyndham Points - Introduction


----------

